# Quality non-professional socket set?



## rcfra (Jun 4, 2020)

Looking to buy a new comprehensive socket set. I want something better than typical cheap Chinese set found at HF or most big DIY stores but not able to pay Snap-On prices. What's the sweet spot in between? Think old school Craftsman as my target.

Wants:

Quality to stand up to regular but non-professional use (heavy DIY home owner, home auto maintenance, compact tractor maintenance).

Ability to readily buy individual replacement sockets of the same type provided in the set so that when the 10mm goes missing for the 5th time I can just order a new one and know its the same as the one I lost (will fit in case, same finish, etc)

Durable plastic storage with snap in socket trays (I have rolling metal cabinets and can never keep sockets organized or know what's missing).

Polished finish for easy cleaning.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Get Harbor Freight "pro" sets. For most hand tools that's Pittsburg Professional (not the regular Pittsburgh). These tools are considerably better made than the regular stuff, and only cost a little more in most cases. I have a full set of 1/4" - 1/2" drive metric and SAE ratchets, sockets and torque wrenches and have used everything professionally for 5 years, plus I still use them often at home.

The quality of these tools surpasses any Home Depot/Lowes brand, and I would even put them against snap on. I've only broken one socket so far, everything else has been used and abused and still works great. Lifetime warranty on everything as well. 

Harbor Freight also has the "Icon" brand now, that is supposed to be a direct competitor to snap on. It's pricier, and it looks nicer... But again I've had so few issues with the cheaper stuff I'm hard pressed to pay more for something that just looks better.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You can still buy Craftsman socket sets

http://www.searshometownstores.com/product/Craftsman-99040-450-pc-Mechanics-Tool-Set?store=3996&preview=3996&isClearanceItem=F&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=SC%20Shopping&gclid=CjwKCAjwm_P5BRAhEiwAwRzSO78aIu1roDCOubHVwWMB9u5xLyqdDp9kyK27sjB1YqS_J_HLh1zGsBoCBkQQAvD_BwE

Also at Lowes, Ace Hardware, Amazon and others


----------



## rcfra (Jun 4, 2020)

rjniles said:


> You can still buy Craftsman socket sets
> 
> http://www.searshometownstores.com/product/Craftsman-99040-450-pc-Mechanics-Tool-Set?store=3996&preview=3996&isClearanceItem=F&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=SC%20Shopping&gclid=CjwKCAjwm_P5BRAhEiwAwRzSO78aIu1roDCOubHVwWMB9u5xLyqdDp9kyK27sjB1YqS_J_HLh1zGsBoCBkQQAvD_BwE
> 
> Also at Lowes, Ace Hardware, Amazon and others


My understanding was that Craftsman is now being produced in bulk Chinese fashion from low quality steel and is not close to the same products they used to be, but I'll look into it more as that's just some casual drive-by reading that gave me that impression.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most of my sockets are Craftsman but all of my impact sockets are HF. I've broke one HF socket after 30 yrs of diy use and they cheerfully replaced it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mark sr said:


> Most of my sockets are Craftsman but all of my impact sockets are HF. I've broke one HF socket after 30 yrs of diy use and they cheerfully replaced it.


I think HF tools get a bad rap. For the average DIYer they work fine. And if you break something, they will replace it. The new HF ICON like looks good.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a few HF chrome sockets that i use on an impact. they are very nice, especially for the money.

some HF tools are junk, but other far exceed what the price indicates.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hate to admit/realize that those cheap chinese made tools are not so much crap....

Plus very easy to replace no hassel, with plenty of stores.

I don't really know of any supplier (maybe snap on) where you can be sure of buying an exact match socket if lost.

As far as organization, if you don't like how it comes...there are numerours inexpensive socket rails and other arrangements you can find.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Keep in mind that a lot of the harbor freight pro tools are made in Taiwan, not China. Taiwan has a good reputation for quality products... They were one of the first Asian countries to start manufacturing for the United States back in the 60's and beyond... As such they got a lot of quality US tooling and expertise from when we were in they hayday of manufacturing. A lot of their products are very finely made and they have quite a bit of knowledge on the manufacturing processes.


----------



## rcfra (Jun 4, 2020)

I'll reconsider Harbor Freight. I've bought plenty of their stuff in the past and while I've found it usable for a quick fix or rarely needed tool, most of it was very shoddy quality and I've broken several, so they're not something I'd want to use on a regular basis. I'll take a look at their newer options though, sounds like they might be better.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

And I think Craftsman gets a bad rap. Granted, most of my Craftsman tools, which are primarily wrenches and metric socket sets, are over 40 years old, but I have had to replace a few of them in recent years, misplaced or broken, and I don't see the differences that I have heard others gripe about. I "lost" one of my original 1/2 x 9/16 box ends a couple of years ago, bought a replacement, found the "lost" one a couple days later, kept the new one anyway because it's a common enough size, and would challenge anyone to show me which is the old one and which is the new one. So I don't have any qualms with Craftsman. HF, well, I would have said that I would never buy anything like wrenches or sockets there, but I did buy a couple sets of sockets a couple years ago, backups that I keep in the truck so I{ don't have to pull out a set of my better ones, and while I'm not sure that I would want to count on them every day they don't seem bad, especially for the price. Most of my original U.S. socket sets though are S-K, and I don't have any newer ones, but they are by far my favorites; durable, good fit, etc. S-K's did at that time cost a little more than Craftsman, so I assume they still do, but if they are still making them anything like they used to they are well worth it, in my opinion. Of course then there's Snap On and ones like that, but they're in a bit of a different league. Oh, and should mention too that if you're looking at less costly, I don't have any myself, but have heard several others speak favorably of their Kobalt's.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been buying tools from HF for about 40 yrs. For the most part it's fairly obvious which of their tools are decent and which ones aren't. Overall I'm satisfied with the tools I've purchased there.


While I do believe in buying 'made in the USA' my wallet doesn't always agree.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Stanley/B&D owns Craftsman. They broke ground on a new plant in Texas last year. It was scheduled to be completed late this year. IDK if the pandemic has impacted that schedule.

When opened, it’s supposed to produce the socket sets, wrenches, etc., bringIng their manufacturing back to the states.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Where I work now, I have a Husky set from HD. At home I have an old school Craftsman set, you know where you bought a 200 piece set for $199.
Of course my kids grew up with the set, so you can imagine whats left of it.

I also have a dewalt set I bought from Tractor supply that comes in a very sturdy plastic case that Is my grab and go set.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Check out Tekton. Buy online, warranty with a cell phone pic text.


----------



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

ratherbefishing said:


> Check out Tekton. Buy online, warranty with a cell phone pic text.


+1 for Tekton. Quality Taiwanese products.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a large quantity of old Craftsman tools from auctions. Last week I bought a set of metric and SAE sockets complete with the plastic box plus another box of assorted adjustable wrenches and screwdrivers for $15. With Covid, local estate auctions have gone online. I buy from my recliner then drive over and pay/pick up.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

HF has improved in quality over the years.

Husky is decent too, for a DIYer.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

My sockets are from all over the place - auctions, pawn shops, inherited, etc. I never had a problem with any of them, for the most part. I broke a Stanley box end wrench on a rounded oil drain plug, and then got it out with one of the no-name 'chinese junk' box end wrenches. 

If I was buying new, I'd look at price and how easy it is to get broken ones replaced.

Then I'd go to Harbor Freight for the 99 cent socket rails. Well, I wouldn't, since I already have a ton of them. I cut them down to the length I need, smooth the edges, bend the corners to keep the clips on the rail, and load 'em up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the socket rails are good for "on the go", otherwise, they suck. the HF tray type are HOT! well worth the money.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

All my HF impact sockets came in a metal box which is really handy. I'm not sure if the new ones do. I use socket rails for most of my Craftsman sockets. It keeps my socket drawers organized but not as handy as the boxes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have all different brands of tools from years back. I needed a set of deep well impact sockets and heard HF was much better than years back. I bought the sockets and am very pleased with them. I have an 1500 foot pound impact wrench and have used the sockets on it. I had some nuts that would not break with a 4 foot breaker bar, the impact with the HF socket broke them loose with not problems.

In times past, I would have never bought from HF, but they are much better now. Their tools are the same as the tools at Home Depot or Lowes, only cheaper in price. Just stay away from the very very cheap tools at HF.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Some of my HF impact sockets are 35 yrs old. I did crack one a few yrs ago but they replaced it free of charge.


----------



## rcfra (Jun 4, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> the socket rails are good for "on the go", otherwise, they suck. the HF tray type are HOT! well worth the money.


I have tried the HF rails and did not like them at all, hard to move and clips actually fell off. Haven't seen the trays, will check them out.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

rcfra said:


> I have tried the HF rails and did not like them at all, hard to move and clips actually fell off. Haven't seen the trays, will check them out.


I bend the corners of the rails to keep the clips from sliding off.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know if HF sells the trays/boxes separately, all mine came as part of the socket set.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

For hand tools, IMHO, it really doesn't matter which brand you buy as long as you are not using them to earn your living with them. And, even if you are. 

Husky, Craftsman, Kobalt (which Lowe's is replacing with Craftsman I think) Harbor Freight, Crescent, Milwaukee, DeWalt, and most, if not all, major hand tool manufacturers provide a limited lifetime warranty. 

Basically, if the hand tool breaks, take it back to the store you purchased it from and you will get it replaced. If the store still carries it. If it is the stores brand (Husky, Kobalt, Harbor Freight, Craftsman, etc..) they will exchange it for a similar model if they don't have the exact one in stock. 

Otherwise, you can go through the manufacturer for a replacement. 

Husky/Home Depot used to take back any damaged hand tool and replace it with a similar Husky brand. Some stores still do. 

When it comes to hand tools, I buy what fits my hands, needs and pocket book. Yes, I would love to buy them so they are all single source so it looks cool, but, an HF 10mm box end wrench turns a nut just as well as a snap-on. And will last the average home owner just as long. For a LOT less money. 

And then there are the HF coupons. The glorious coupons. 20%, 25%, and so on. And the catalogs. It is so much fun to look at and lust over.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i was at HF yesterday. they have a new line of tools, ICON. they look to be pretty nice, but, are kinda pricy. the largest tool box they had was almost as nice as a snap-on, but was $4000. you can get a nice used snap-on for that or less. 

otherwise seems prices have gone up, some a lot, some not at all.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mark sr said:


> I don't know if HF sells the trays/boxes separately, all mine came as part of the socket set.


these are very nice. but, you need a tall drawer or open area to put them.but darn, look at the price !!! i think i paid 6-8 bucks for my sets only a few years ago. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/peg-type-socket-tray-3-pc-sae-red-70019.html?_br_psugg_q=socket+tray


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the link/clarification. My HF sockets came in a metal box which I've found very handy. Usually the box stays in the drawers and I just flip up the lid but I also have the option of taking whichever box I need to where I'm working.


----------



## smooth72 (Jul 7, 2020)

Check HF Icon series. A lot like snap on.


----------



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

Sears never made a tool. The tool contract was put out for bid yearly. When a good manufactor got the contract: Excellent tool. This is why the quality wavered often and we couldn't figure it out. But the excellent lifetime warranty kept bringing us back. You always take a chance with Craftsman tools since you never know who made them.

If you don't need top shelf tools, Harbor Freight is my go to supplier.


----------



## JonWalter (Apr 20, 2018)

Gearwrench set from amazon list. Good quality stuff for really not a lot of coin. It’s what i use.
90% of my toolbox is gearwrench. I put my money where i thought it counted with certain things, torque wrenches, extractors, box end combo wrenches, allen and torx bits. I also shop around quite a bit. There is a VERY handy tool truck crossover thingy on garage journal. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Warranty replacement would be the biggest factor for me. If it's difficult to get a replacement immediately, you'll be kicking yourself. You don't want to wait 2 weeks to get a replacement socket in the mail.
Back in the day, I bought all craftsman tools from Sears. I'd break sockets and they would replace them and I'd get back to wrenching within an hour. Stick with a store that's plentiful and can replace whatever breaks immediately.


----------

